# TORO HD 928 tech specs re: impeller speed and pulley(s)



## POM (Mar 8, 2020)

Hi

New member looking at replacing a 2003 MTD 28-inch with the Toro, HD928. I like to get into the technical details of these machines, and was wondering about the specs for engine speed (at full), and the impeller rpm or the size of the two pulleys used to drive the impeller at that speed?

Also, in another post here about the 928 someone mentioned getting the service manual at Toro.com, but I haven't found any there, only part diagrams and lists. Is there a particular link to a page on the site?


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

Paul Sikkema, the guy that reviews snowblowers on youtube bought himself that blower he liked it that much. He has a few videos on that machine.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_pANI8mvjA


----------



## POM (Mar 8, 2020)

barney said:


> Paul Sikkema, the guy that reviews snowblowers on youtube bought himself that blower he liked it that much. He has a few videos on that machine.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_pANI8mvjA


Yes, I've seen all his videos on the 928; that's what has me looking at the Toro. I need the "throw" distance. 

Also posted on Paul Sikkema's video of the 928 with slush, asking about this but he doesn't have these specs.

Incidentally, I did find a 2005 Toro service manual for the Power Max 26 and 28 inch units. It has specs: 1228 rpm with engine at 3300. But that's a 12-inch impeller. (Perhaps more applicable to your 2017 826.)


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

According to Toro .. available on a USB stick for purchase from authorized Toro dealers

Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

pom
welcome to tsbf . you can google up toro info easily, simple specs are https://www.toro.com/en/homeowner/snow-blowers/power-max-hd-928-oae-38840 shop manual is usb from the dealer,


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

In this digital age they should put the manual on their website for free. Otherwise it smacks of gouging the customer.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Throwing out the welcome mat for your first post...Greetings from Gettysburg..


----------



## POM (Mar 8, 2020)

Shovel said:


> According to Toro .. available on a USB stick for purchase from authorized Toro dealers
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


No luck at the dealer. Sent message to Toro asking about the rpm specs, and also service manuals. 

Reply from Toro:


> Thank you for contacting Toro. I have found the following information regarding the machine and the engine, which may be helpful:
> 
> Engine Size: 265cc
> Engine Type: 4 Cycle CARB
> ...


----------



## Mr. JT Monk (Oct 27, 2020)

POM said:


> No luck at the dealer. Sent message to Toro asking about the rpm specs, and also service manuals.
> 
> Reply from Toro:


One thing to remember is the Toro is not like most other machines. The 928 OAE and it's siblings have a specially designed bucket and impeller area. It is patented and can throw snow further and at less RPM than most snow blowers. I have noticed the 928 runs at lower RPMs than my past machines. My 26" Craftsman really revs at full throttle.
So RPMs are not relevant between brands and how well they will perform. I was impressed with Paul's knowledge and demos of the 928 and bought one this past week.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i doubt there is that much of an impeller speed difference. they all usually have about the same size pulleys for the same reason. it is a balance between speed and torque. if you have the impeller spinning too fast it likely won't have the torque to keep the impeller at that speed when put under load. if you have the impeller spinning too slow you will have tons of toque with no bogging but you will likely sacrifice some throwing distance. now if anything a better quality machine might get you a machine with tighter impeller tolerances. i know on pretty much any mtd machine i have done the impeller mod to lately has had about 1/2" gap between the impeller blade and housing. the smaller the gap the better the machine throws. i know every machine i have done the impeller mod to has made a noticeable difference to how good and far they can throw.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

POM said:


> No luck at the dealer. Sent message to Toro asking about the rpm specs, and also service manuals.
> 
> Reply from Toro:


Alot of these small engines run at different RPMs..some all out at 3750..the same engine being used by another manufacturer of equipment may have 3450..3300..3500...3600
I have seen garden tractors even lower than 3300 rpm..
It's a trade of engine life vs rpm... duty cycle as well..can the engine operate at 3600 while loaded full time?..Can it have 100 percent duty at 3300 rpms
I would just go with 3300 and see how she did..alot of Toros out there are not running 3600.
My personal machine(craftsman) calls for 3450..I run it first season at 3450...I then set it to 3300.. that will have me at about 2900 rpm with the governor opened on full load ..which is 500 rpm above peak torque.
Larger engines hate higher RPMs compared to smaller engines.. longer strokes equals more piston speed..also that larger piston has more weight ...so you have more piston speed and a heavier piston being jerked around in the engine..I would go with 3300 and see how she does.



Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------

